

Famigo Sandbox creates a kid safe environment on your Android in seconds - codypo
http://www.famigo.com/sandbox/

======
codypo
Unrelated: one thing we've really learned with this launch is the value of a
great video. People seem to be responding really well to that as compared to a
wall of text, probably because it's much more effective in telling the story
behind the product. These videos actually aren't all that expensive, either.

------
greenshirt
there is a super slick video that tells the story better than the text:
<http://youtu.be/fmX1gtRERYU>

It's also quite funny.

------
rrr17
What a brilliant platform to create a safe online viewing/playing environment
within the confines of a smartphone!

------
CPow
Awesome video. Excellent product! "Smart phone is smart again" - So true.

------
GordonFresh
Really good idea; I need this for my daughter.

------
qbeck
works well.

------
geometrid
great video!

------
saxet85
And the kids are safe once more!

